# Pretty free patterns from Knitting Delight



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

http://www.knitting-delight.com/shop/shop_content.php?coID=21

Lots of nice ones to order as well.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you - have bookmarked it - looks very interesting.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you downloaded a few


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## scoobyboo74 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## middlec (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks so much, I appreciate it. Happy 2014 to you! ;-)


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

would you please let me know how to bookmark this link. Thanks


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks so much for the link to the pretty patterns.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you Sanchezs... beautiful link.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

overwhelmed1 said:


> would you please let me know how to bookmark this link. Thanks


Overwhelmed1: Here's how to bookmark: go up toward the left, right above sanchezs' post, 2 lines up, you'll see 'bookmark', left mouse click on it and a window opens up where u can insert your wording, i.e. fingerless gloves - great link. Then, move over to the right and click 'save' and that's it.

When you want to go back to this bookmark, you go to the top of the page, right next to "my Profile', you'll see 'My Bookmarks' which u can click on & it opens up all your bookmarks.

If you have a problem with this let me know.


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

You are a champion. It worked and thanks a million :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this site. Have not seen it before


----------

